# Branson Boating



## malyons (Jul 19, 2010)

Hi all - we recently bought our first boat, and while we love it, it's got me in a bit of a bind as I usually spend all of my vacation time in timeshares, but we generally gravitate to the beach.  Well now of course i'd love to incorporate boating into my time off, I love Dale Hollow (in fact a trip down there is what inspired the boat purchase), and while I dont' think there are timeshares in that area, I was thinking maybe Branson was near a good lake?  are there public boat launches pretty readily available in the area?  how far would we have to drive?  If anyone knows of other good timeshare resorts that are boater friendly I'd love to hear them.  we're in indiana so midwest would be preferred as i wouldn't want to tow it too too far.  Missouri and tennessee are in a good range...Ozarks timeshares maybe?

thanks for any info


----------



## Greg G (Jul 19, 2010)

malyons

Table Rock lake is a few miles outside of Branson and I'm sure there would be several public boat launches. See http://www.bransonmo.com/BransonMoTRLakeGS.htm

Lake of the Ozarks would also be another good place (several timeshares there as well)

Greg


----------



## MichaelColey (Jul 19, 2010)

The two happiest days in a boater's life is the day they buy their boat and the day they sell their boat.


----------



## ace2000 (Jul 19, 2010)

Yes, Table Rock Lake is right outside of Branson. What about Wisconsin or Tennessee? Seems close enough also.

Have you tried the TUG Timeshare Map? Open the link and then click on Central USA button.

http://tug2.com/tsmaps/TimeshareMaps.html


----------



## libraria99 (Jul 20, 2010)

Timeshare Branson Yacht Club at Rock Lane Resort has a boat ramp and marina.


----------



## malyons (Jul 30, 2010)

thanks all for the info - and michael, I'm familiar with the saying, but maybe it takes a while to sink in, because we still love it!  

I've thought about wisconsin too, but branson's just as close and has much more availability.  Is timeshare branson yacht club a nice resort (other than being on the water of course, which would trump all for me)?

I've seen some timeshares in tennessee, but most are in the gatlinburg area, and while i'm sure they're there, I'm not aware of a big nice lake.  Sure would be nice to have a timeshare resort on dale hollow or cumberland

thanks again....


----------



## ace2000 (Jul 30, 2010)

malyons said:


> Is timeshare branson yacht club a nice resort (other than being on the water of course, which would trump all for me)?


 
Very solid resort and close to Silver Dollar City. A notch below other Branson resorts, but solid. Have you looked into Westgage Lakes or even Big Cedar (which is the best resort in the Branson area)?


----------



## malyons (Jul 30, 2010)

ace2000 said:


> Very solid resort and close to Silver Dollar City. A notch below other Branson resorts, but solid. Have you looked into Westgage Lakes or even Big Cedar (which is the best resort in the Branson area)?



funny you mention that, right after my post i went to II's site and realized that the yacht club must RCI.  I see availability in 2BR's at Westgate Lakes all next summer (which I belive have the lake view from what I read).  Ace (or anyone), do you know anything about the resort?  Do they have their own marina?  Are there slips available to rent for the week or do you just drop the boat when you want to use it?  Any info, specifically as it relates to boating, would be appreciated....

big cedar must be RCI too as I don't see it in II's directory, so sounds like Westgate Lakes may be the best option.  I see availability at RAVC Indian Point too, but it doesn't get the ratings or look as nice as Westgate

thanks!


----------



## ace2000 (Jul 30, 2010)

malyons said:


> funny you mention that, right after my post i went to II's site and realized that the yacht club must RCI. I see availability in 2BR's at Westgate Lakes all next summer (which I belive have the lake view from what I read). Ace (or anyone), do you know anything about the resort? Do they have their own marina? Are there slips available to rent for the week or do you just drop the boat when you want to use it? Any info, specifically as it relates to boating, would be appreciated....


 
Don't know much about the boat questions with Westgage. They are definitely right on the lake and they are nice units with a patio overlooking the lake.

I would call the resort about your other questions. Here's their number: (417) 334-4944


----------



## rod (Jul 30, 2010)

I know of a few boating-friendly timeshares convenient to Indiana, including one in Indiana.  French Lick Springs Villas Resort (RCI # 1788, II # FLS) is only about 10 miles north of Patoka Lake.

There are two timeshare operations at a condominium development named Summer Oaks in Merrimac, Wisconsin, on the shore of Lake Wisconsin.  There is a county-owned boat launch site right beside the development.

One of the timeshare operations, World Wide Vacations at Summer Oaks (RCI # 3895), has dock space for two boats at the resort.  I do not know if the other, Summer Oaks (RCI # 1854), has dock space or not, but it is very convenient to the launch site.

There are TUG reviews of both that provide good descriptions.

There is also a timeshare resort in Kentucky located on Lake Barkley and near Kentucky Lake in the "Land Between the Lakes" region.  The resort is Vacation Club International (RCI # 1026) in Cadiz, Kentucky.


----------



## malyons (Aug 2, 2010)

Thanks Rod, I'll have to look and see if any of those resorts show up in II (currently the exchange company I use)

To close the loop on the Westgate Branson Lakes discussion, I called the resort over the weekend and was told that they have an agreement with the nearby marina (Eagle Pt) where for $100 for the week, they'll store your boat in their big warehouse and drop it in the water whenever you want to use it.  Not as convenient as getting a slip, but it sounded like the only way as they do not let you actually park your boat at the resort, and therefore finding a spot to drop it yourself for cheaper isn't an option.  Not a bad deal though, and nice to know it'll be stored indoors, especially if you aren't using it every day and if a storm rolls through


----------



## ace2000 (Aug 2, 2010)

malyons,

You may have already done this, but I want to make sure. When you click on the Timeshare Maps on the link above, you can click on the checkbox to display only II resorts. Just want to make sure you saw that feature.


----------



## tombo (Aug 2, 2010)

You mentioned looking for a good lake front resort in Tennessee so as to not tow your boat too far. I am not sure where in Tennessee is a good lake front timeshare resort, but in Alabama Sunset Point on Lake Martin is great. If you can find one to trade for in II or find one to rent, Sunset Point in Alabama is located on 40,000 acre Lake Martin. Great fishing, boat riding, cliffs for jumping from, etc. The lake is very clear. Each unit has it's own private dock and private balcony overlooking the lake.
http://www.intervalworld.com/web/cs?a=1503&resortCode=STL&parentResortCode=STL

http://www.lakemartin.com/BusinessCategory.asp?CategoryID=14

If you can't find availability through II, you can rent cabins on the lake from the Wind Creek State Park for very reasonable prices.
http://www.alapark.com/windcreek/Cabins/



In north Alabama is Lake Guntersville which is 69,000 acres. It is close to the Tennessee State Line and they have cabins and motel rooms. Great boating, beautiful views surrounded by mountains, miles and miles to ride, and some of the best bass fishing in the country.

I don't know of any timeshares in the area, but there is a great State Park with cabins and motel rooms.

http://www.alapark.com/LakeGuntersville/Cabins/


----------



## J Leis (Aug 9, 2010)

We own at Ozark Mountain Resort in Kimberling City near Branson. The resort has rustic style cabins and newer condo units in the hills with boat docks on Table Rock Lake. We enjoyed boating on this lake as you can go quite a ways - we were quite surprised when we ended up in Arkansas! The resort has free mini golf, a nice pool, rec center and allows pets. It is about a 25 min drive to downtown Branson and Kimberling City has lots of restaurants and things to do. Feel free to contact me for more info


----------



## JDF (Aug 10, 2010)

Treetop condominiums, at the lake of the ozarks. They have their own boat dock (uncovered) but free, and a lot for parking your trailer. Trades with II, and carries IIs highest rating. For a fee you can launch your boat at the four seasons 1/2 mile, or the state park has free ramp access, although I don't know how far it is from the resort. We lived on a lake for 20+ years and never tired of boating. Have fun on your vacation and boating.


----------



## MILOIOWA (Aug 10, 2010)

It is my understanding that Stormy point Village in Branson now has aquired another resort ajoining and has their own boat dock area there. Very nice stand alone cottages. Also, although a bit farther for you, Lake Okoboji in northern Iowa is one of the most beautiful lakes in the country and there are a couple timeshares there.


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 11, 2010)

Roark Vacation Club in Branson, on Lake Taneycomo, also has boat slips.


----------



## malyons (Aug 11, 2010)

thank you, thank you and thank you!  lots of good ideas in this thread on a topic that doesn't get much discussion on TUG


----------



## MelBay (Aug 16, 2010)

I'm a bit biased, but we've been going to Stillwaters in Branson for almost 20 years.  They have three huge boat docs, launch ramps, etc.  The pools are awesome (see the photos in the reviews), free bicycles, and sprawling grounds.  Hard to trade into from what I understand, but we love it there.  Lots and lots and lots of boaters flock there.  Let us know what you decide on!


----------

